# Unusual couple!



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

You all know I was having a bit of bother with the mice settling with each other. Well the first step was removing the runt female I kept who everyone beat up. She wasn't doing fantastic and I didnt think id sell her the way she was, all my females beat her up and she had little sores etc. I have a multimammate called naboo who I rescued from being live snake food, he was underweight and didnt look like he was even properly weaned so didn't think he would be here. My last chance was to see what the two thought of each other in the bath tub. Naboo ran for cover despite being an adult male running from a tiny mouse, jumped under his bedding and shook!! They started to get used to each other though and were housed together. Last night I saw "babe" the runt pin his head down and wash him all over and he let her and returned the favour, now they are best of pals.

Dont laugh at the size difference and the fact she scares him.










I honestly didnt think it would work, hes so big and shes tiny!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol: 
ASFs and mice make great companions. 

Their colour even kind of matches! Both have a blue undercoat!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Hes awesome for her, cant believe he was scared he hasnt seen another rodent since he was about 20 ish days old.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Poor little mousie looks like she's been through the mill. Hope this works out well for her.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What's up with the runt's fur?


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

shes from 2 shaggy coated parents and the whole littler were quite long and shaggy.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not used to seeing argente's undercoat so clearly!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

haha, i think it helped that it was actually totally dark in my room but the flash brought it out.

Glad shes with him because she gets to come in and get cosy.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Aww they are soo cute together!


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

My ASF like to share space with mice, they become a bit more aggressive towards them when they have babies but otherwise they get along very well...


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Well the runt wont be breeding so wont have any problems hopefully.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! they really are the odd couple :lol: Glad they both have company though  It seems really odd that an ASF is scared of anything though! When my three met my fancy mouse Mintola they looked at him as if to say "what on earth is that?!?!" They kept picking up his tail and holding it as though they were trying to figure out what he was :lol:


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

haha they are intelligent things. Mines was barely if actually weaned when I got him on his own, his mum and siblings were killed so he couldnt go back so he hasnt seen a living rodent since them till I made the match. Funny how as a last resort it was the best.


----------

